# Fusion Freak Rahmen Größe L zu verkaufen



## Skeletor23 (23. August 2010)

Inklusive Rock Shox Monarch 2.1.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fusion-Freak-End...-/200511102642?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile

















weitere Bilder in meinem Album:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/700182


----------



## Skeletor23 (1. September 2010)

So, heute läuft das gute Stück aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

